# NHL Conference Finals.



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Who are you rooting for? I want to see Edmonton and New York win.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Avs going to hoist the cup I believe, but I'll be pulling for the bolts


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just watched New York spank the Canes. Even before Raanta got hurt you knew it was over.

Nathan MacKinnon going against McDavid is going to be interesting. Both fast phenomenal skaters and stick handlers.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

I live in Florida, but I root for the Hawks. I do think the Bolts are becoming a dynasty and would like to see an Edmonton v Bolts Stanley Cup to see McDavid v Stammers.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm a Caps fan, but the Avs are my West team I root for all the time (loved those Forsberg, Sakic, Roy...etc teams growing up.)

I hate the Rangers and am indifferent to the Lightning so TB vs Avs is my preference.

Neither FL team existed when I got into hockey, though I have been to half a dozen or so Panthers games.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm a Red Wings fan no matter what. These days, I have to go to youtube to watch old playoff highlights. But the Maple Leafs and Rangers are my other favorites.

I want to see McDavid score 30+ points this post season. Naturally I want the Rangers to win, but Edmonton has come a long way. If I had to pick between Tampa Bay and Colorado, I'd want TB to sweep the Avs.

In 2016 I went to Denver to watch the outdoor games in my Yzerman sweater. I didn't get as much hate as I thought I would, but booo Avs.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Canucks fan. If I had to pick I'd choose Avs vs Bolts final. Hard to bet against #88 and 3peat. I don't really cheer for any other team but appreciate entertaining hockey this time of year. These playoffs short of one or two series has been that to say the least.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

14 goals in last night's game :lol:

I went downstairs to check something a few minutes in and it was 1 to 1. Came back up later mid second period and my girls had taken over the TV watching Frozen. Asked Google what the score was and it was 7-3. I let them watch Frozen.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> 14 goals in last night's game :lol:
> 
> I went downstairs to check something a few minutes in and it was 1 to 1. Came back up later mid second period and my girls had taken over the TV watching Frozen. Asked Google what the score was and it was 7-3. I let them watch Frozen.


Frozen 1 or 2? :lol:


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@pennstater2005 it was like watching a playoff game in the 1980's.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > 14 goals in last night's game :lol:
> ...


Frozen 1. I heard Kristoff singing to Sven in the barn.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah that was a nutty but entertaining game last night. Colorado dominated the shots on goal and the scoring for about 1.5 periods. Very similar to the St. Louis series. Then they just decided to stop attacking and try to play defense (which they kinda suck at) and let Edmonton right back in the game. It went from an almost 2-1 shot distribution to pretty close in a span of 10 minutes. I know "traditional" and TB Lightning hockey, is to try to win every game 1-0, but this Avs team struggles when they stop playing aggressive.

This series is going to be a blast. The fact they're going to overlap this one with the NBA Finals instead of the East series makes me sad.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I let them watch Frozen.


You chose your battles well!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm honestly still shocked an NHL thread was started on here.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> I'm honestly still shocked an NHL thread was started on here.


I'm waiting for a thread on a REAL sport - like the Tour de France!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm honestly still shocked an NHL thread was started on here.
> ...


Aside from the crashes not enough contact. Now if they crashed and there was an all out brawl I might watch.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I remember watching live a few years back when a passing car ran the leader off the road into a barbed wire fence at 40 mph. He was ripped to shreds, got up, got back on his bike and still finished the last 75 miles of the race. It was absolutely stunning to watch.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tampa Bay v Rangers should be good. Vasilevskiy is not Raanta.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > DFW_Zoysia said:
> ...


I could watch that :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm honestly still shocked an NHL thread was started on here.
> ...


Now you're talking my language! I remember the barbed wire incident too. Crazy!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wasn't expecting 1-0 in this game but also wasn't expecting 3-2 halfway through the second period.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah that game last night was a dud for me after about midway through the second. Nothing to do with rooting interest, TB just didn't seem to have the spunk they usually play with when they got down by 2 and then 3


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

That's what happens when you haven't played in over a week. Rangers haven't missed a beat.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I know it's "cool" to be an ESPN hater, not really my thing. I will say I miss not having SOG up in real time like TNT does. I also like their shot speed showing up over the goalie's head in real time. rather than up by the tracker. little more intrusive, but doesn't draw my eyes away from the action.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amoo316 I miss Gary Thorne on ESPN. Watching hockey on TNT doesn't feel right to me, but hey if I can see Gretzky on tv (yeah he's a little bias with Edmonton). Come the Finals, I'll be sticking to viewing on CBC.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Amoo316 I miss Gary Thorne on ESPN. Watching hockey on TNT doesn't feel right to me, but hey if I can see Gretzky on tv (yeah he's a little bias with Edmonton). Come the Finals, I'll be sticking to viewing on CBC.


LOL Agree on both fronts. At least TNT is better than trying to find some obscure NBC network they've buried it on. I've been pleasantly surprised by their coverage this year. Their NBA coverage is great, so it's not a huge surprise, but I've been happy with it.

I honestly haven't looked to see who has the finals. IIRC ABC/ESPN will have the games.

With Edmonton looking to be in trouble I'm assuming the brass is hoping the Rangers can beat TB to help national interest.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amoo316 you're right about that. It's all about the national ratings. If given the option between ESPN and CBC, it's CBC every time.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I know I got my two teams I was rooting for, so I'm a little happier then most, but I hope people don't tune out for the finals because of the lack of major markets.

Colorado's 5 on 5 in one of the best we've ever seen (by the numbers). They're still averaging over 40 shots a game and dominating offensive zone time of possession. They need their starting goalie back and the PP Defense has been where they have given up the majority of their goals.

On the other side, TB has a silly good defense, and Vasilevskiy is looking like an all time great goalie. Their 5 on 5 defense is one of the best we've ever seen (by the numbers). They're already struggling to get shots on goal and score points. They desperately need to get Brayden Point back to have their best chance in this series, and he needs to be the Brayden Point we saw the last 2 years.

I think Colorado has too much, but we've seen a goalie turn the finals before. This will be a great contrast in styles and I hope we get at least 6 games out of it.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Look what Tampa did to Florida's fire power. Not saying they well shut down the Av's but I think it will be a close series. Hopefully go the distance. Kuemper vs Vasilevskiy. I'll take #88. Colorado tough to beat at home. Look forward to see how it plays out.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was surprised the Rangers gave up 4 in a row.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Baretta said:


> Look what Tampa did to Florida's fire power. Not saying they well shut down the Av's but I think it will be a close series. Hopefully go the distance. Kuemper vs Vasilevskiy. I'll take #88. Colorado tough to beat at home. Look forward to see how it plays out.


Yeah Florida had a great offense this year, but they played a completely different style then the Avs. I would compare Florida's offense closer to Edmonton's. More dynamic, more flashy...etc. The Avs just play a methodical offensive style, which should be fun to watch against TB's methodical D style.

I also like the Avs chances a little better than I did Florida's due to this being year 3 of them climbing the post-season ladder. The whole "climbing the ladder" thing is a bigger deal in the NBA then it usually is in the NHL, but I still think it's a factor. TB will have the edge coming off 2 straight cup wins, but at least the Avs are post-season "veterans".

I can't wait for this series to start, going to be one of the better finals in a while IMO.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I enjoyed watching Stamkos throw down on Alexis Lafrenière at the end of game 5. Not a Tampa fan but boy were they fun to watch back when St. Louis and Lecavalier were both still playing.

Speaking of St. Louis I had no idea he was coaching!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> Baretta said:
> 
> 
> > Look what Tampa did to Florida's fire power. Not saying they well shut down the Av's but I think it will be a close series. Hopefully go the distance. Kuemper vs Vasilevskiy. I'll take #88. Colorado tough to beat at home. Look forward to see how it plays out.
> ...


Oh man I hope the Canucks are close to the ladder nevermind the first rung.

Two really good teams in the Finals. Always seems to be a surprise team in there. Has the potential to be one of the most memorable finals since the Canucks/Bruins series.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Point is back for TB this series. Cooper announced it earlier. This series just got a lot tougher if he's him and not hobbled.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Amoo316 that should help TB tremendously.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Man that was a great game but I was so mad. The Avs did that same crap in the Edmonton series. They played well and attacked heavily for 1.5 periods, then tried to play conservative and got caught.

They pressed the rest of the way and were finally able to pick up the clincher in OT, but if they take their foot off the gas against Vasi, he's too good and will not let them back in like he proved tonight.

Was also excited to see TB force some more offensive zone time then I thought they would. We'll see how things go as the series progresses.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Great game. Good on the Avs for coming out flying. I think they tightened up when Tampa scored those 2 quick ones. Thought Tampa was going to take it in the end. How was Valeri Nichushkin not one of the three stars?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This is going about as expected so far. Granted I'm not saying I expected Vasi to give up 7 goals in a game. Colorado's strength is their 5 on 5 in the neutral zone or preventing team from establishing the offensive zone, then immediately countering. That's basically been the story so far. It's how Colorado has dominated offensive zone time and shots on goal this post season.

TB is going to have to figure out how to start capitalizing on PPs (Colorado's weakness) and they're going to have to figure out how to establish the zone consistently (Colorado's strength) or this series won't get past 5 games.

I'm willing to give Vasi 1, but right now TB looks completely outmatched. Colorado kept attacking tonight after they got up by a few goals (mistake they made in G1 and G1 against Edmonton). If they keep playing their style I'm not sure TB has the firepower to stay with them. I'm never going to count out the team with the better goalie, but the Avs are dominating TB so far.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Tampa needs to find this gameplay on the road. They are playing aggressive forecheck like they need to and Vassy is standing up in net.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah TB looked like a totally different team tonight. It looked like it was going to get ugly early after that disallowed goal. TB rallied though and last I saw it half way through the third they had the same number of Shots on goal as the Avs with both in the high 20s. Avs got a bunch of shots off late, but they were already way down and TB was playing "prevent" the last 10 mins.

If they can hold the Avs to 25 shots through 2 period and be within 5 or so themselves I like their chances.

I'm still not sure they've got that in them 3 more times, but at least we have a series now maybe.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Blow outs in all 3 games is not what I expected. I'm impressed how TB stepped up without Point. Now Paul and Kucherov are banged up. Still another must win for them and can they steal one in Colorado.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tonight's the night. Not expecting a Tampa win but never say never.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

It's easy to say after they scored, but I was literally thinking, "man this is the best PP I've seen TB have this series."

They had 3/4 shots on Keump before putting one home. Just put the puck on the goalie, Darcy will make mistakes. They were losing momentum going into that PP, but they got right back on pace with shots on goal.

Still rooting for Colorado, but TB is neutralizing their counter attack nicely.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

More hockey!!!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm thinking Colorado closes the deal tonight. Feel bad for their hometown fans, will be their 3rd all on the road.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Well done Colorado.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm glad Pat Maroon didn't win another cup. Especially after breaking his stick over a guy and getting no penalty.


----------

